# Little dog syndrome (oh yes thinking about dog #2 again)



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I always want a second dog. I think about it all the time. With Avery's surgery just around the corner I want another dog even more then I ever have. Most likely because I'm a pessimist and I can't help but think of all the what ifs. Anywho on a more positive notion.

I really really want a long haired Chihuahua. Probably would not be my next dog, because Avery would be so mad he couldn't really play with him/her (well not like big dogs would play). And the funny thing is besides my parents dog I am not much of a little dog person, but its something about Chihuahuas that I just love. Two other little dogs I would consider would be Bostons and Frenchies.

Do you guys have a "dream list" of breeds you'd like to have one day?

There are so many very different breeds of dogs I'd like to one day own that I don't even know where I'd start if I were in the market for another dog (which sadly I am not, my current life just won't allow it)...

Let's see:
I love Irish Wolfhounds, Dogue de Bordeaux, St. Bernard, GSD, Boxer, APBT, SBT, AST, Belgian Malinois, Retired Greyhound, Bullmastiff, and Rottweiler. To top it off I would like to rescue rather that purchase if at all possible (which may be difficult for the rarer breeds).


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

For me it's (and this is in order) 

Irish Terrier
Border Terrier
St. Poodle
Wire Fox Terrier
Pit Bull
Great Dane

somewhat eclectic, I know... at least the majority are terriers LOL


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the Great Dane on the end, so different from the others lol. 

I have to say border terriers are just way too cute!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhhh yeah. Huge list. LOL.

Borzoi
Saluki
Azawakh
More iggies :wink:
Whippet
Great Dane
Rough collie
Groenendael/Tervuren
Papillon
Greyhound
Doberman


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted a Doberman for 30 years, since my first Dobie mix when I was 20, and I was able to get Rebel. 

He was really my only dog craving. I will probably never go out again to find a purebred dog like I did him.

Just having a good dog that doesn't poop on the rug or bite the mailman. I guess I'm not too picky. Except I like mixed breeds because they have a larger gene pool.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a list stuck in one of my dog books. LOL It has every breed I want to have some day. Irish Wolfhound is also at the top of my list. They are gorgeous! 
I did take Westies off my list, I have met to many that were way obnoxious. 
Not in any order
Rough Collie
Golden Retriever
Springer Spaniel
Boxer
Corgi
Border Terrier
Another Lab(chocolate) and BC. 
I have a ton more, but can not think of them now. LOL


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Wayne does. He wants a Cane Corso some day. IDK. we'll see. We just really need to research them more.


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

Oh, jeez. I have a hard time narrowing my choices down to actually get my first dog...

I'm glad we decided to wait on a dog (we were going to get one this year), but now we're moving to a completely different climate, different lifestyle, etc. etc.

My dad had a doberman when I was really little. I would say that would probably be on the top 3 for choices.
Others include rough collie, and german shepherd, and newfoundlands but the summers would be miserable for those breeds.

Labradors are always in my top 3 as well. And a hound dog of some sort. Basset or Bloodhound.

Great Danes too, if they weren't SO big and so short-lived.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

here's my list... and it's in this order 

Harlequin Beauceron 
Bloodhound
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Tamaskan Dog
MORE CATAHOULAS!!!
Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Great Dane


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

In order:

Border collie
Koolie
Whippet
Basenji

Even though I'm attracted to the sight hounds, in reality I'll probably stick to the herding breeds until I can't keep up with them anymore layball:


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's my list in order:

SBT 
APBT (my next dog will be a rescue pit bull type probably).
Rottweiler
Australian Cattle Dog
Doberman
Bluetick Coonhound (I don't know if I'll ever have one, they don't fit my current lifestyle).


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's my list in order:

SBT 
APBT (my next dog will be a rescue pit bull type probably).
Rottweiler
Australian Cattle Dog
Doberman
Bluetick Coonhound (I don't know if I'll ever have one, they don't fit my current lifestyle).


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I know that I will always have at least 1 JRT. Others that I like and may have some day:

in no particular order...
Toy Poodle
Boxer
Yorkie
French Bulldog


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I will always have a doberman. I want a Giant Schnauzer one day. I would love a sheltie.
For working dogs I'd love either an Anatolian or Kangal.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh, oh, oh!
heres my list
#1. Female Bull Terrier-black and tan (aka solid tri)
#2.Bull Terrier-solid white
#3.Bull Terrier-all white with tri eye patch
#4. Bull Terrier-solid red smut
#5. Bull Terrier-a nice tri-color 
#6.Bull Terrier- solid black brindle
#7.Bull Terrier-white with red/fawn eye patches

theres my list:thumb:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I think I'm always going to have an Aussie, I just love them. I also want a Sheltie and a Silky Dachshund.


----------



## diamond8 (Apr 29, 2012)

no body wants a dalmatian ????? i wouldent blame yous. i have 2 dalmatians and its like there living on a different planet (no offence to dalmatian owners maybe its just mine) one is deaf and completely away with the fairys and the other is so wicked hates everybody and every thing i got dalmatians cos i love walking running and hiking mine both have had knee surgery they cant keep up with the pace at all WHERE AS my spaniel and german shepherd totaly brilliant 2 /3 hours running no problem


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I read though all these list and what I love about them is how many of us have a "look" we love and then a couple if random outliers...it's hilarious!!!

Are there a couple of dogs on my list I may not actually be able to have because of my life style? Sure, but I can always dream or just do enough research to prepare myself for the breed. Regardless I'll never walk into it blind.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

diamond8 said:


> no body wants a dalmatian ????? i wouldent blame yous. i have 2 dalmatians and its like there living on a different planet (no offence to dalmatian owners maybe its just mine) one is deaf and completely away with the fairys and the other is so wicked hates everybody and every thing i got dalmatians cos i love walking running and hiking mine both have had knee surgery they cant keep up with the pace at all WHERE AS my spaniel and german shepherd totaly brilliant 2 /3 hours running no problem


when i was very very little and i watched 101 dalmations i wanted to BE a dalmation they were my favs! my dalmation stage lasted from age 4 till 7 when i found out about bull terriers.
i was a dalmation for halloween and kept the dalmation ears to wear all over the house day and night for most of the year i would abrk at people and lick my sister to make her scream and whenever we played house my sister was the mom,my cousin was the aunt, my sisters freind was the daughter,my other cousin was the father and i was the dog.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I forgot to put Scottish Terrier on my list. When I was little I wanted one so badly! I got a poodle instead and loved her dearly.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

diamond8 said:


> no body wants a dalmatian ????? i wouldent blame yous. i have 2 dalmatians and its like there living on a different planet (no offence to dalmatian owners maybe its just mine) one is deaf and completely away with the fairys and the other is so wicked hates everybody and every thing i got dalmatians cos i love walking running and hiking mine both have had knee surgery they cant keep up with the pace at all WHERE AS my spaniel and german shepherd totaly brilliant 2 /3 hours running no problem


I had a Dalmation and I loved him. He never had joint problems - he and the other dogs hunted rabbits every day - but he dropped dead at three years old. I think today it was cardiomyopathy.

and yes, i do realize I got him at a garage sale for $20 but he was still a great dog. I probably wouldn't have one today because of their energy level.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a strange desire for an English Mastiff or a Dogue de Bordeaux. Those are my two breeds that don't really fit the others. Or possibly a Great Dane. I'm pretty certain I'll have a giant breed ONE day but it will be a far ways off.

In general, I really like an active smaller-ish dog though... 

These are the breeds I could really see myself with:

Silky Terrier
Westie
Border Terrier
Papillon
German Shepherd

I really am obsessed with Border Collies and Aussie's but haven't spent enough time around the breeds, or most herders for that matter, to know if we'd mesh well.

There's a lot of breeds I admire but couldn't acrually see myself living with. So my list is actually quite small. I probably could own all of them in a lifetime! Ha.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

xchairity_casex said:


> when i was very very little and i watched 101 dalmations i wanted to BE a dalmation they were my favs! my dalmation stage lasted from age 4 till 7 when i found out about bull terriers.
> i was a dalmation for halloween and kept the dalmation ears to wear all over the house day and night for most of the year i would abrk at people and lick my sister to make her scream and whenever we played house my sister was the mom,my cousin was the aunt, my sisters freind was the daughter,my other cousin was the father and i was the dog.


OMG sounds like me!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Long coated Chis are AWESOME!!!! :biggrin:

My dream list...

Rhodesian ridgeback
Pitbulls (shelter bully breeds)
Great Dane
Flat coated retriever
Standard Parti Poodle
Portuguese water dog
Landseer Newfoundland
Dalmatian
Blue tick hound 
Redbone
Catahoula
Bull Terrier
Rottweiler


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I read though all these list and what I love about them is how many of us have a "look" we love and then a couple if random outliers...it's hilarious!!!



Agreed.

And, I shall continue the trend:

Boxer (I figure I need at least one of each colour :wink: )
Frenchie
Boston Terrier
...Mini Doxie.

:lol:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Cane Corso
Pit bull
Great Dane
Rottweiler 
Doberman
Bull Terrier
Xolo

Thats my list. But it changes often, and chances are, I will only ever have boxer :/ There is just something about them.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Long coated Chis are AWESOME!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> My dream list...
> 
> ...


I'd like a ridgeback - without the ridge.
Also on my list:

Shiloh Shepard
Akita
Doberman
Irish Wolfhound
Whippets (MORE!)
Corgi


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I will always have a malamute, no question. I went to the OC Pet Expo a couple weeks ago and I loved the Leonberger. Maybe a Tibetan Mastiff too. If I can find them with nice, tight jowls, that would be perfect. I'm not into the loose jowled, drooling dogs. Although I have a feeling the Leonberger and Tibetan Mastiff drool a bit.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Hmm, my "new" list, much more limited.
more (must have more:heh Italian Greyhounds (can't resist the little suckers)
basenji
beagle
poodle (big maybe here)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I forgot Xolo! Definitely one of those!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I'd like a ridgeback - without the ridge.


Is it true that ridgebacks without the ridge are "healthier"? I love the ridge but obviously I'd be more concerned about health. I've been meaning to research that.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Is it true that ridgebacks without the ridge are "healthier"? I love the ridge but obviously I'd be more concerned about health. I've been meaning to research that.


There are genetic issues that they are predisposed to. 

This is a good overview. Although I find is completely rediculous that they have "ridgelessness" labeled as a "disease/disorder". 
http://www.rhodesian-ridgeback-pedi...ted-conditions-in-the-rr-by-vicki-moritz.html

Here is an interesting article on Dermoid Sinus and it's relation to the ridge.
http://camelotrr.com/2nd_ridge_article.pdf

Also, if you get a ridge without a ridge you are saving a life.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

ROTTWEILER
Rhodesian Ridgeback
Staffordshire bull terrier


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Also, if you get a ridge without a ridge you are saving a life.


Thanks for all of the info, gonna do some reading now! I would much rather adopt one without a ridge than purchase one just because it has a ridge.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Thanks for all of the info, gonna do some reading now! I would much rather adopt one without a ridge than purchase one just because it has a ridge.


I think I will be talking to breeders about what they do with their ridgeless puppies. I am sure there is a rescue out there than gets a lot of ridgeless dogs.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I think I will be talking to breeders about what they do with their ridgeless puppies. I am sure there is a rescue out there than gets a lot of ridgeless dogs.


The article suggests they should be used for breeding.

Interesting, it makes sense as well.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

O.K here are mine 

1. Whippet
2. Basenji (more)
3. Silken Windhound
4. Portugese Podengo Medio
5. Saluki
6. Greyhound
7. Shetland Sheepdog
8. Doberman
9. Bedlington Terrier
10. Brittany


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Hmm...

French Bulldogs, I'm sure I'll always have one.
Boston terriers
Whippets
Bluetick Coonhound (purebred this time lol)


----------

